# Few of my Canada pics to share



## Feedbag (Oct 14, 2006)

just got back from Canda and wanted to share a few pictures of the smallmouth we were catching the the Musky my brother in law caught.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice fish! I'd love to go to Canada. Lol, those smallies are so fat! True footballs. Why do the fish in Canada always seem healthier than those in the US?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

man looks like you had a great trip!! nice pics


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

where abouts in canada did you go, eh?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful fish!
I didn't get to Canada this year but have in Ontario with some awesome fishing for all kinds of fish.

Almost wish I lived up there full time...


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Beauty smallies!


----------



## Feedbag (Oct 14, 2006)

we go to McGregor Bay which is in the North part of Georgian Bay on Lake Huron.

Fishing was a bit tough, some days get totally skunked, others you catch nothing but 3 pounders. When we did find them in the gin clear water, you always caught quality fish...no dinks.

that was the biggest musky either of us ever caught...so that was the trip highlight.

My brother in law has a place up there and stays up there for 5 months......lucky sob.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Feedbag
What part of McGreger bay were you in?
I had a place up there for 25+ years and have been going for over 30 years.


----------

